# Epson all-in-one not connecting to computer anymore: 'scan cannot be started'



## Sascha D (Oct 25, 2008)

I have an Epson Stylus DX4000, (computer is windows XP) had for a while and use to work... then only connected once in a while and now not connecting to the computer so can not print/scan (although photocopying working, printer seems normal no flashing lights... no errors reported only 'epson scan can not print when try to start scanning). 

Seems when plug (via USB) to computer not recognised (does not appear in Device managers, usb controllers... and checked cable... tried dif usb plugs... other items such as ipod work so not computer). 

Tried reinstalling, turning on and off... checked all usb ports... looked to reset... obviously unable to print test page. 

From research think maybe the IEEE 1394 support has a problem recognising (though no error showing in device manager)...

As you can see tried lots of things with no success, please help. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Are other devices working thru the same usb port on pc?


----------



## Sascha D (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi, yes computer working fine with all other devices (Ipod, camera...)working fine. 
Seems computer just not recognising cable when plugged in (usually makes a noise, appears at base of screen...) but here not the case. 
Once in a blue while (v rarely) suddenly decided will work for a few papers and then says again device not there. 
All very strange, having reinstalled a vouplke of times now at a loss...


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

I guess next step is to see if this printer will work on another pc and if another printer will work on this one. Also the latest printer drivers would be good to try.

Have you tried a different USB cord or tried this cord on another device?


----------

